# Unlock Nav Screen...



## SikUnt330Ci (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi,
not sure if this is a repost, but very sorry if it is so...

Currently own 2000 model, 330ci with the nav screen and the ability to watch tv (local reception).

But of course when the vehicle is in motion, the screen shuts off  with the blue screen message "due to laws, this screen must be disabled. blah blah" cant remember the full message.

Can this screen be unlocked? any information would be very helpful...
software crack?
re-wiring?
would i be able to do it myself?

Thanks


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

SikUnt330Ci said:


> Hi,
> not sure if this is a repost, but very sorry if it is so...
> 
> Currently own 2000 model, 330ci with the nav screen and the ability to watch tv (local reception).
> ...


Yes, there are a number of products on the market. Have a look here www.bimmernav.com for a starter - there are some links on their page to companies like www.tvonnav.com, www.navtv.com, etc. that have modules which do just this function.

I would recommend NOT USING www.tvfree-modules.com as they have terrible customer relations - you'd be lucky to receive the module. See my thread here -> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77045

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## SikUnt330Ci (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks

only problem is, these are all international companies
as i do not want to do business with anyone overseas
due to the fact of " hard for any support whatsoever"
as u have experienced with tvfree-modules...

i know of a few car-audio places that would do it for a fee of course
but they stated to me, " if anything goes wrong electronically elsewhere" they will not cover it under warranty
and of course bmw will not cover it under warranty also if there product was tampered with.

Have u had any luck unlocking your screen?
If so which module did u use?
Also my nav screen isnt the 16:9 ratio, its the 4:3 one


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

SikUnt330Ci said:


> Thanks
> 
> only problem is, these are all international companies
> as i do not want to do business with anyone overseas
> ...


I think you're going to have to deal with a company that makes the module (and most of these are either in Europe or the USA).

Mine didn't work properly with my car. It DID disable the lock, BUT the screen went all flickery at times - that's when they asked to send it back... I wish I just kept it...

I wouldn't let 'car audio places' touch it unless they REALLY know what they're doing. The way the system works in the BMW is very clever and is much more than just a simple switch which needs bypassing (unlike most other systems).

The TV receives a dedicated signal on the iBUS about the vehicle speed, quite independent (although related) to the speed signal for the Navigation System if you have it. In order to bypass this a module needs to be fitted on this circuit to 'fool' the TV into thinking that the car is not moving, usually with some sort of programmable chip.

I'm hoping to hear back from these TVFree people, but I'm not holding my breath.

This is what you're going to need (same sort of thing) - http://www.tvonnav.com/bmwmodule.html

Installation is simple and only takes about 30 minutes and a bit of fiddling in the boot. Worth the effort.

If you do buy from www.tvfree-modules.com, BEFORE you do, can you ask them to send me my module back please!! (I'm in Cairns...)

Paul


----------

